
Track daily tasks using Google Assistant, IFTTT and Spreadsheet - mathieupassenau
https://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/task-tracker/
======
yazr
The IFTTT refuses to show prices on the web site

There is no plan or pricing on the landing page (sign up first! start
working!)

The platform "Lite Version" leads to a "join waiting list" or "contact sales"

Sheezzz

~~~
tree_of_item
I'm really confused, IFTTT is free for individuals and the signup flow was
very easy for me. What exactly did you do to go so off track?

~~~
PurpleRamen
Second link on their frontpage is "Build new service" which then shows a link
for prices. Most other links ask for login or registration. Seems kinda
natural to end there if you don't wanna sell your email.

------
nicoslepicos
Hey Mathieu,

Cool project :) I've been experimenting with building similar little tools for
myself using our product Clay: [http://clay.run](http://clay.run) (you can
think of it as essentially an integrated version of some of the tools you're
using like IFTTT & Spreadsheets), that will hopefully eventually make building
tools like this a lot simpler. We're early on and the onboarding isn't great
right now (improved one coming soon), but would love any feedback you might
have!

------
xte
Did you try org-mode "habit" ?

It miss the Google assistant trigger, unless you write some kind of support
but offer an incomparable comfort and effective environment + of course the
entire org :-)

------
jackallis
aren't we all going in oppsite direction when it comes to using anything
google?

